# Spring fling on the sand



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Over in the 4x4 forum there has been some discussion of maybe having a get together on AI this spring.
Picking a date seems to be the hardest part. 

Thoughts on when would be a good time for spring feeshin considering this oddball weather we've had so far? 

Anybody care to prognosticate?
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Never fished AI... where are AI regulars? Shaggy?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

funny that you would mention this BB....

Haven't been back to AI in a few seasons...make tha Spring Fling happen and I promise to bring something special


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Shoot, I'm game. I have been skunked, well, every trip to AI so I'll be the BBQ guy.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm in...... The next two holidays are February 19 and May 28. Dang, no holidays in April. Both holidays fall on a Monday creating a 3 day weekend.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Shoot, I'm game. I have been skunked, well, every trip to AI so I'll be the BBQ guy.


You catering?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Always in for a trip to AI*

Was going to hit either AI or IRI this weekend but looks like some heavy rain and lightning. This kid does not fish with a graphite rod in lightning!  

Sandcrab


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Anybody care to prognosticate?
> .


Is that legal?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Like I said above, the hard part is choosing the date. The warm winter we've had so far will probably continue to mess up normal patterns.

Still open to suggestions on when folks think the reds or rock will be traveling north at AI. Last two weeks of March and first of April for rock in the mid-bay, but I haven't fished the ocean in MD enough to know the patterns. 

It'd be cool if we could pick a date so folks can go ahead and start thinking of reasons why they can't come.   
.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I'm in*

I'll bring something for the grill .........


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

I'm in. AI is always productive regardless if you using light, medium or extra heavy tackle (if you're targeting sharks). With this weather it will be interesting.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Since you guys can't make up a date, I'm throw somthing in here. It's going to be the second weekend in May rain or shine. It's the gathering for fishing, fish already wet. Unless it'd be blowing 40-50mph, we gonna try to fish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Before that date gets set in stone ( I know historically it is a good date for fishing) however I believe it may be Mothers Day.

I just checked and May 13th is Mothers day. This is a good day for all you single gents but us with families may have a hard time breaking free (and surviving) unless we talk them into coming along.

Its a great idea ... I want to come ... I'll need a lift out there. If fingers is catering ... I'll be eating


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Doug. Didn't think of Mothers Day. Yeah, we better not tick off the mommas out there.

Unless someone else has a better idea, lets shoot for May 5th, lunchtime, say 1100. BAD weather backup, the 19th. Closer we get to June the more tourons will be in the way.

Now, some details. 

I see this get together as an opportunity to socialize and then do some serious fishing. Part of socializing... is eating. 

The number one rule is: *Bring something to share, or don't eat there.*

In the past, we've had some of these flings at parks and other places easier to deal with when it comes to food. *This is the beach. * Keep that in mind when you decide what to bring. Also bring something to prepare it and eat it with. Bring your own drinks/plates/forks/etc. I'm bringing fishing gear, not major picnic supplies. I am *not *bringing a full size grill but I will bring a small propane job just in case Al shows up with some Monkey. (Hint, hint.  ) In other words, if you show up with a 10lb frozen blob of chicken and expect somebody else to cook it for you, good luck.

Suggestions:
Bucket of fried chicken
2 or 3 subs, cut up into quarters
Already prepared food, ready to eat, like BBQ
Platter of sandwiches and/or veggies
You get the idea. Think easy.

If someone would like to step up to be the point man and you like to keep track of who is coming, who is bringing the grill, who is bringing the pickles, who is bringing the forks... knock yourself out. If we keep the food part of this simple, it won't matter who backs out... and half *will *back out before the date.


Also, FYI, this get together was originally conceived as an ORV social. I will be doing most of my fishing down in the ORV area. I see the initial lunch social also as an opportunity for those with and without ORVs, to hook up. I'm sure the ORV folks will take whoever they can, but it isn't guaranteed.

Because of this I propose we do the lunch social down in the National Park area down near the walkover. If there's a picnic area close to there, all the better.

If anyone has other ideas, feel free to speak up.

R-
.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Just something to keep in mind.....I know its a gray area...but if you have a "get together" Anything that is scheduled you are supposed to have a permit. I'd hate to see 20-30 people out having a blast and some A$$ ranger come up who doesn't have anything better to do and harass you for not having a permit and start writing tickets....Just an FYI


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff. Didn't think of needing a permit to eat.  

I went on their web page but couldn't find anything about permits for group picnics.

Anybody have any info? 

If its going to cost real money or is hard to get, we may have to find another location.  
.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually depends on what all would like to try and catch. Last weekend in April/first one in May could be productive striper wise. End of May beginning of June should be some drum around. Don't think the rangers would have a problem, as many of us are regulars there, be and informal thing.

Me, got a small grill and a coleman two burner.

Also, out of respect for regulars, may wanna head further south where fewer people fish, instead of havin a crowd at one of the more popular holes.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

1st week of May not be good for some yakers. Jamaica Bay Tourney is that weekend.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

shaggy said:


> Actually depends on what all would like to try and catch. Last weekend in April/first one in May could be productive striper wise. End of May beginning of June should be some drum around. Don't think the rangers would have a problem, as many of us are regulars there, be and informal thing.
> 
> Me, got a small grill and a coleman two burner.
> 
> ...





SeaSalt said:


> 1st week of May not be good for some yakers. Jamaica Bay Tourney is that weekend.


Hmmm... considering what Bob and John said, I make a motion we move it to the 19th. Maybe a better chance of gettin' a red and don't want to conflict with the yakers. That's why I put this up for discussion. 

As far as moving on down south to fish? Bob, as far as I'm concerned, you're the man. If you say I'd catch more fish there if I hop around on one foot and sing "Rollin' on a River", I'd ask, "Which foot?"  Figure we'll have to spread out anyhow if a bunch of ORV'rs show up. We can work that out later.

More thoughts?

I'll be sort-of out of touch for a day or so playing with the GF. Checking in every now and then on the Palm.

R-
.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for doin' this Bubba!!! I know how organizing an event is a PITA, especially with fisherman  I'll bring some goodies, and will make it whatever date you decide. I can't wait to put some faces to all these names.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Every year for the last couple of years we try to set up a get-together, but never happened. If you guys don't stick to one date, then people will back out eventually. If you just take a look back at Wilber's KDH parties, he sets a date, if you can make it, great, if you can't, your lost. Just a thought.  

btw, you just can't make everyone happy... just try your best to come..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Every year for the last couple of years we try to set up a get-together, but never happened. If you guys don't stick to one date, then people will back out eventually. If you just take a look back at Wilber's KDH parties, he sets a date, if you can make it, great, if you can't, your lost. Just a thought.
> 
> btw, you just can't make everyone happy... just try your best to come..


good advice... lets just set a date.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man, if ya'll can talk the AC into being there and cooking you will have a tough time keeping me away  

Just set a date and place and I know folks will show.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

If shooter shows up with all his custom rack, I might be tempted to get one...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> If shooter shows up with all his custom rack, I might be tempted to get one...


You won't be disappointed. I like others out there have been *Shooterized*.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Date*

When do the BUGS get bad ? 

If I can make it I will bring Vension BBQ ... Damn good too

Mothers Day was a bad first pick, I also agree pick a date and stick with it, You can't please everyone .....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Every year for the last couple of years we try to set up a get-together, but never happened. If you guys don't stick to one date, then people will back out eventually. If you just take a look back at Wilber's KDH parties, he sets a date, if you can make it, great, if you can't, your lost. Just a thought.
> 
> btw, you just can't make everyone happy... just try your best to come..





SeaSalt said:


> good advice... lets just set a date.





Shooter said:


> Just set a date and place and I know folks will show.


  

Yeah, I helped plan a few of those that fell through, but I believe at least one of them got cancelled because of weather. Hurricane, tropical storm?

I was hoping to catch something on this fling besides a hangover, so that's why I was fishing for dates.

Unless somebody has a good reason, *May 19th @1100* it is. 

This time, I'm *not *keeping track of who's coming, who's bringing what, who's riding with who, etc. Let's keep it easy for everybody concerned and make it fun.



SeaSalt said:


> If shooter shows up with all his custom rack, I might be tempted to get one...


You and me both.  
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> May 19th @1100


Sounds good. Will rally the A/C....

Crawdaddy and NTKG- we just gonna take 1 vehicle ?- everyone chip in for the ORV pass [ $70.00]....Hmm...wonder who has a big enuff beater to carry our junk... ...or we can hold the food hostage till we get a Ho ride to the beach....


It'll be good to be Shaggy-Rized...Miss you my friend! I got a case of brew in tha cooler fer you.:beer: 

BB- its been a while..will bring something special.

Hat80 - you gonna come out of hiding?

Axon and Ant - let Jase [flfisherman] know - would be good to see the Warriors reunited.



> You won't be disappointed. I like others out there have been Shooterized


..

Give the credit were its due...we know who the brains and brawn of the operation is.... Catman32 

HC56- ya reading this? ....this will be a blast!!!! Plan yer trip around tha date.



> If you just take a look back at Wilber's KDH parties, he sets a date, if you can make it, great, if you can't, your lost. Just a thought.
> 
> btw, you just can't make everyone happy... just try your best to come..
> Today 12:17 PM


...

Make t-shirts and they will come


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

> Here are the short term upcoming events for Sportcast USA; make plans to join us!
> 
> March 31 - Apr. 1 Northeast Open & N.E. State's Championships, Marlton NJ
> April 28 - 29 Southeast Open & S.E State's Championships, Shallotte NC
> May 19 - 20 Mid Atlantic Open and M.A State's Championships, Crisfield MD


  
.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll mark my calendar ... should be a good weekend for fishing, at least historically it's been productive  

I'll fish the walkover if none of my family (nephew, step brother, or brother) show up with their jeeps.

the last lot (or vicinity) willl be a good place for getting together. Hope it won't be too crowded with folks other than P&Sers ... that last lot isn't THAT big


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishhead said:


> I'll mark my calendar ... should be a good weekend for fishing, at least historically it's been productive
> 
> I'll fish the walkover if none of my family (nephew, step brother, or brother) show up with their jeeps.
> 
> the last lot (or vicinity) willl be a good place for getting together. Hope it won't be too crowded with folks other than P&Sers ... that last lot isn't THAT big


I will try to be there as well. I hope us ORV challenged folk can hitch a ride so that we can join the party


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Should we get a T-shirt designed for this extravaganza?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I think _*Spring Fling on the Sand*_ bunker rags would get used more.   

It sux that the Sportcast Crisfield event is the same weekend cuz I wouldn't mind going... but there aren't any more weekends in May. Oh well...  
.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*May 19th*

Is this the date or not and if so down the beach or at the walkover?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yes that's date and it's at the walkover.

I plan to eat and visit there and then head south for an overnighter.
.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I will plan on coming, Shaggy and Anthony have first dibs on the ride down the beach afterwards if they have other plans I can take 2 others down the beach for the all nighter.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's a good date. Historically, the middle of May is when you get a crossover fishery between the big stripers and the black drum.

I'll be glad to play cabbie for anybody who doesn't have 4x4 or doesn't want to pay for the permit...I just can't guarantee you'll get a ride back out.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> That's a good date. Historically, the middle of May is when you get a crossover fishery between the big stripers and the black drum.
> 
> I'll be glad to play cabbie for anybody who doesn't have 4x4 or doesn't want to pay for the permit...I just can't guarantee you'll get a ride back out.


Should I bring the DVD's?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sand flea said:


> That's a good date. Historically, the middle of May is when you get a crossover fishery between the big stripers and the black drum.
> 
> I'll be glad to play cabbie for anybody who doesn't have 4x4 or doesn't want to pay for the permit...I just can't guarantee you'll get a ride back out.


hey flea, you gonna bring your sling shots?  this pow-wow is going to be fun.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

This is sounding more like a reunion.

Hey FLF, can you swing a weekend on this side of the pond? 

Catman??

Orest??


and we can't forget about...

Clyde?? This ain't a party without the designated old phart.   
.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fingers, are you going to get an orv permit? Otherwise, I need to know where the ho line begins.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Fingers, are you going to get an orv permit? Otherwise, I need to know where the ho line begins.


It begins behind me  however my wife wants to come which means my daughter and Cody so I might be out of luck. If the party is just near the ORV entrance then a shuttle service (for a fee of course) would work but if its setup at the Bull Pen that would make a shuttle thing inconvenient. I wish I could get my dually on the beach.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I will do the shuttle service also, just cant fit more than 2 others in the front of my truck at once. Have seen them rangers stop vehicles for having people in the beds of pick-ups before and I dont need the hassle. 
The spring fishing is normally pretty good near the bull pen.


----------



## rmarkle (Jan 16, 2007)

*New here*

I'm new to the site and the sport. I also work weekends but I am going to try to get a day off for the spring fling ya got going on. I have a 4x4 Ford Ranger, so if I can swing the vacation time who knows. Gotta clear if with the wifey too:beer: but she likes fishing and a party so if we gets a babvy sitter we may see you all there.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Heck yes*

Mel and i are in and im shooter will be in also. If not i will give a rack away or something just cause he didnt go.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*never been there*

never done that ........ but I'm gonna soon ........

I don't know where any of these places are ... gonna need some directions ..... 

Mrs Surfchunker is out ........ Myself and Jr 
Surfchunker is still in ........ plus perhaps a buddy from work ....... 

He wants to get back into surf fishing after a 20 or so year break .... he says he has some old fenwick surf rods and conventional reels ....... I told him the rods will probably work and will be fiberglass ..... might be a little heavy but still a good rod ......... We both might drive ....... he's got an Xterra and me a Ranger 4x4 ...... if we both do drive we could each take a guide 

Love the Bunker towel idea and even the Tshirt one


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

catman32 said:


> Mel and i are in and im shooter will be in also. If not i will give a rack away or something just cause he didnt go.


Glad your aboard E...ya know it ain't a party unless my favorite fishing friends ain't there [ try ta keep Shooter on a short chain...ya know how he gets when he's away from home]...might hafta pop Fredrum and Trish's cherry....they gotta make this thing...I hope ole' Roy makes to it to this Bash. Pretty sure I will bring something that'll wet everyone's palet.

This is brewing to be some kinda of party...with the late fall/ winter AI is having [ heard they's been catchin some nic'uns...I predict a phenominal spring....com'on stripers and big uglies....start harvestin them peelers!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

sand flea said:


> That's a good date. Historically, the middle of May is when you get a crossover fishery between the big stripers and the black drum.
> 
> I'll be glad to play cabbie for anybody who doesn't have 4x4 or doesn't want to pay for the permit...I just can't guarantee you'll get a ride back out.


Ditto on that! :beer: :beer: :beer: 

Clyde, you comin'??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Ditto on that! :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> Clyde, you comin'??


Yo Milt - since you's A/C....ya know your *it*...right? A/C limo driver fer that weekend.

no whinin or complainin' - jus shut'dup and drive :beer: ...don't lemme me send in the muscle..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

any graphic designers out there? need a logo for towel and t-shirt. opcorn: 

maybe we can all contribute an unused lure or tackle for the designer or winning design... 

I like the towel idea too...


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*May I partake?*

I am new to the forum this year but would like to share in the fun when I can. this is a neat thing that I really would like to attend but would not want to crash a get together of the crowd that has more time in then myself. I dont have a 4x4 yet but Im tryin'.... Any objections please let me know, Its all good.. Thx... Don..


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Donald said:


> I am new to the forum this year but would like to share in the fun when I can. this is a neat thing that I really would like to attend but would not want to crash a get together of the crowd that has more time in then myself. I dont have a 4x4 yet but Im tryin'.... Any objections please let me know, Its all good.. Thx... Don..


Considering that I have become the de facto "pivot man" on this, I suppose I'll respond.

Of course you're welcome. This isn't a "check your P&S ID Card at the door" event or anything... just a bunch of friends getting together to visit and then do some fishing.  

There is something I think I need to put out there. This event was originally conceived as a small get together out on the ORV area. It looks like it's growing to become a major event. That's cool, but I'm starting to get concerned that the walkover area may not be big enough to hold us. Parking, eating, etc.

If anyone has any ideas of a backup location in the National or State Park area that would work for our purposes, feel free to chime in. I would rather not reserve a pavilion or anything that requires money, but we may end up not having any other choice. Anytime you deal with money it complicates things like this.

I don't see the big get together lasting more than a few hours before we head out to pursue marine creatures.

R-
.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's the OC events if fishing is slow  










Been there for cruiser weekends before ... pretty cool ... however, no inlet parking available for fishing


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Considering that I have become the de facto "pivot man" on this,


Just don't eat the ooky cookie 

BB- you're doin' a Hell of a job settin this up!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Just don't eat the ooky cookie


:--| 

 
I do hope to do some barkin' out on the sand though. Al, from the sounds of it, you better make up a big ol batch o monkey. Do me a favor... do a better job keeping the fur outa the mix this time. Hard to get it out of your teeth with bunker hands.   
.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Keep it going Rick, you're doing a great job!! Looking to drink a few on the beach with ya! :beer:


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*word of thought*

I too would like to come but is it any way some one much more knowlegable than myself can give a little class on reading the beach and picking good fishing spots fron the beach -I seam to not be good at this at all.Thanks dcfishman


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

if we have to we could have an ORV gathering and a walkover gathering - two separate gatherings.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

If we can avoid it Trev I'd rather not. Think I'd be cool if we could keep it together at the beginning at least. Having everybody together will hopefully match up some of the ORV challenged with a ride. There are also a lot of new folks here that want to match a face to the handle. Good opportunity to do that if we can pull it off. 
On the other hand, I know what "your" face looks like. :--| 
  

I do think we need to come up with a backup plan in case they run us off.  
.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

When do the bugs get bad? Was thinking of getting a camping site. It will have a picnic table and upright grill. Also noticed the bayside camping area of the national park has a picnic area. anyone know anything about the picnic area (size, etc.)?

If we got a couple of P&Sers to reserve campsites right next to each other, we'd have picninc tables and grills covered. Only question then would be parking...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Don't think the bugs will be bad then. 

Interesting idea about getting a camping area. I seem to remember that they have group camping at the National but don't know any details. Doubt that we could get away with 50+ folks on one standard site, even for a little while.

Anybody have any details on the picnic area in the National... or maybe group camping?
.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Group Camping: Organized clubs and affiliated groups must use group campsites. Tent-only sites, located 100-200 feet from centralized parking area. Sites have a picnic table and an upright grill. Group campsites are available for reservations year round at $30 per night per site. 

http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/marylandcamping.htm

I don't see anything talking about what size of group, etc.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Sounds good. Will rally the A/C....
> 
> Crawdaddy and NTKG- we just gonna take 1 vehicle ?- everyone chip in for the ORV pass [ $70.00]....Hmm...wonder who has a big enuff beater to carry our junk... ...or we can hold the food hostage till we get a Ho ride to the beach....



*One vehicle* to hold the AC/Tackle Hoes stuff. HAHAHAHAHAHAH

Now that is funny!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Catman32 tells mes that he and Shooter have some experimental rack system for carrying excess baggage on and off the beach and said I'd be perfect to help them test it out. So count me in! The date's marked on the calendar. Besides... it's about time I actually met and fished with a few more of our northern compadres.

See you then!

Jim


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

so is this date absolutely final? Need to reserve campsight...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Group Camping: Organized clubs and affiliated groups must use group campsites. Tent-only sites, located 100-200 feet from centralized parking area. Sites have a picnic table and an upright grill. Group campsites are available for reservations year round at $30 per night per site.
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/marylandcamping.htm
> 
> I don't see anything talking about what size of group, etc.


Yeah, not much detail. I looked at the camping map and there's a large picnic area on second page of the map. Nothing is mentioned on the site about picnicing though. Wonder if it's just for the campers?




JimInVA said:


> Catman32 tells mes that he and Shooter have some experimental rack system for carrying excess baggage on and off the beach and said I'd be perfect to help them test it out. So count me in! The date's marked on the calendar. Besides... it's about time I actually met and fished with a few more of our northern compadres.
> 
> See you then!
> 
> Jim


Great! Looking forward to meeting you Jim.


.



HuskyMD said:


> so is this date absolutely final? Need to reserve campsight...


As far as I'm concerned it is. 
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

alright ladies, who got design for Tshirt and bunker rag?

there must be someone up to this task.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> alright ladies, who got design for Tshirt and bunker rag?
> 
> there must be someone up to this task.


Can someone make this into a t-shirt:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

FYI...there are a lot of camping sites available right now @ $20 a night...

There are also group sites for $30 a night that can hold up to 25 people...

I decided a family camping trip was in order, but the group site would be good for a group of you who want to get away for the weekend.

The reservation site warns of extreme biting flies and insects...nice. Don't let my wife see that. So, my son is allergic to deet...what else might work well?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Camping ect*

They wont take reservations for just the weekend that is a first come basis they will take for a week or 2 only. 

This thing is still a ways off, Lets find out how many people who are coming DONT have a ride out to the beach and who are coming that do. Just do shuttle sevice to get everyone down where the party is on the orv . Hell I dont know charter a frickin helicopter and they can drop yu where the most people are hangin out!:beer:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

orv is good...Teddy, I already made reservations with the National Park. Perhaps you are thinking of the State Park?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Reservations*

How long yu stayin Husky? Last time I checked for the National side it was for week or more only.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

just two days...got the confirmation already and everything...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Info on that please*

Post up the contact info for the reservations please.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

just tried to make reservation for group sites...not available on the 18th and 19th. 

But there are lots of "family" sites available.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> The reservation site warns of extreme biting flies and insects...nice. Don't let my wife see that. So, my son is allergic to deet...what else might work well?


Husky ... go to walmart in the camping section and look for a product that is deet free. We use one that is Eucalyptus oil and something else ( I can't remember the name ... If I can find a bottle with the name I'll post it). In my opinion this stuff works better than deet. Now I have a bottle thats 90 or 100% deet but have not tried it but this eucalyptus stuff is great ... for mosquitos ONLY and they will be out at night.

Be fore warned that IF the Green Heads and the biting flies are among us .... there is NO defense except clothing. An dif you ain't been bittin by a green head ... you gotta another thing coming!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> The reservation site warns of extreme biting flies and insects...nice. Don't let my wife see that. So, my son is allergic to deet...what else might work well?


I use a relatively new product by Cutter that contains Picaridin. Works good. Google Picaridin. 

As far as having the big shindig down on the ORV zone. I think we'll have to do most of the eating/visiting "before" we head out fishing on the ORV. No way 50+ people / 100+ poles are going to fish one hole. Once we move down to fish, we'll have to spread out. 
.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Alrighty then, Meet Greet then FISH! Thats splendid!:fishing: I am looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://reservations.nps.gov/


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*ai.spriing fling*

the wife &i and the dog might be in for the first of may my 15th wedding anv. what the    .


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Should I bring the DVD's?


Al, I think I just threw up in my own mouth.

Man, this thing got big *FAST*! Already looking forward to it. Starting to feel like another gathering already...

BubbaBlue, looks like you're the official organizer of ceremonies.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*On my way to Hatteras!*

 I'm in but the Ms. has indicated she'll want to stay in town if there arn't other shemales attending. We're headed to Buxton for the week and now AI on the side, what a vacation! Can't wait to meet you guys. I'll have rides down the beach for 2 or 3  .


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Al, I think I just threw up in my own mouth.
> 
> Man, this thing got big *FAST*! Already looking forward to it. Starting to feel like another gathering already...
> 
> BubbaBlue, looks like you're the official organizer of ceremonies.


It is what it is Flea, AI may never be the same and we may make the daily limit that day! :beer:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab? where are you old man?  can't be a party without Sandcrab if Husky is coming...

Who got the T-shirt and bunker rag design?


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Ok, I'm In!*

OK. May 19th at the walkover! I dont know where the walkover is but I will find it.. Guess I will get a camsite for a tent and use that to crash Saturday night. Anyone else getting a campsight? If so let me know what area so I dont get too far away from the group. I plan on driving down after work (2nd shift) friday the 18th. I may get down there by 2am. will I be able to get in the park? or should I scrap that Idea?....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*how about*

a way for newbies to AI hook up with people who's been there before .....


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

Our anni is on the 20TH!!!{Rachel and Bryan}.So "Bluesman" tell the better half there b atleast one other fisherwidow attending.{she can cast bout 40-50yds w/a ldfs106-2mh allstar/spinner }. I'm trying to talk her into "The Cape" this weekend:fishing: . Gonna try to leave friday afternoon and maybe put her into one of those unstopable biters!!. Anyway I'm usualy a "Lurker" but I do put in my time on the beach. I think I'm gonna need some casting practice:beer: in the meantime! If on some sunny day anybody want to throw some weights, prettymuch anywhere, let me know. I'm gettin the itch reel bad! Peace Bryan


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Man, this thing got big *FAST*! Already looking forward to it. Starting to feel like another gathering already...
> BubbaBlue, looks like you're the official organizer of ceremonies.


Yeah, tell me about it. I learned my lesson. Don't ever post a question with the word "fling" in the title.   

I'm looking forward to it too. Will be good to see some of the old timers I haven't fished with lately... and there're lots of new folks to meet.

Matt,
You think CafePress could come up with an official P&S Spring Fling bunker rag?  If something is created, it only seems fair that the site makes a nickel on it. Hard part would be know how many to get made up.

As far as the questions about camping and stuff. I'm not the one to ask. I used to camp in the State section years ago, but never in the National. Woman wanted a hot shower.  It may have changed, but the National section used to be pretty primitive. .


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Would it be possible to post the item for pre-order/pre-pay, and give a deadline for ordering so that the shirts can be made in time for the event. That way whoever is coming can buy one and then pick it up at the event with their receipt, and no one gets stuck with a bill or excess inventory.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Donald said:


> OK. May 19th at the walkover! I dont know where the walkover is but I will find it.. Guess I will get a camsite for a tent and use that to crash Saturday night. Anyone else getting a campsight? If so let me know what area so I dont get too far away from the group. I plan on driving down after work (2nd shift) friday the 18th. I may get down there by 2am. will I be able to get in the park? or should I scrap that Idea?....


You can get in at any time. Campers who are arriving late must check in first thing in the morning-that's all. That said, if you arrive around 2 AM, please be very quiet...

I am staying in the Oceanside walk-in camp area. There is also an oceanside drive-in area and a bayside area. I'd tell you my site # but I'm too worried someone I've p'd off on this site might come tow my tent to the edge of the water to see if it floats...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hello*



SeaSalt said:


> Sandcrab? where are you old man?  can't be a party without Sandcrab if Husky is coming...
> 
> Who got the T-shirt and bunker rag design?


I'll be there...


Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sound like fun....*

I've never took my truck (new) off the road. I would love to get with someone who can show me the ropes...


----------



## clamsnout (Jul 1, 2006)

*Camping at AI*

Having camped there the last 2 springs looking for Rocky I would say use the State Park campground unless you like to ruff it or have a trailer. Advantages are nicer bathhouses (hot showers, flush toilets) and no mosquitoes since they spray. There can be woodticks that time of year but unless you run around in the shrubs its not a problem. Kids sometimes get them due to running in the bushes (let them run on beach or spray permethrin on pants).

It's 30$ a night but worth it. This time of year you can reserve for a day at a time. I just looked and plenty of spots for that weekend (I like A loop since it quick to the exit for going down to the ORV area).

http://reservations.dnr.state.md.us/camping/basicSearch.aspx

(if you use this link pick the campground first and let it refresh, otherwise it always gives motorhome).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks! Wish I'd have known that before. i should have done some more research before reserving my site. 
1. National Park has only cold showers (wife not too happy about that!)
2. Chose oceanfront site instead of back bay site (windier and colder in Spring, again, wife not too happy...)
3. Mosquitos...didn't know state park sprayed (Wife not ...)

So, cause I wanted to save $10 a night, now I may have to lose $14 by canceling the reservation for the national park site and making one for the state park (which of course is $10 more per night)...

Still trying to see if my wife really wants to go even with hot showers and less bugs (she wimped out when she read the caution about Extreme mosquitos and biting flies on the reservation confirmation). If not, I'll do it alone and not bother changing the reservations!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, don't really thnk bugs will be that big of a problem that time of year, so should be a non issue. 

A day or two of cold showers never killed anyone, but if adverse to cold showers, a day or two (the person not showerin or those around them), never killed anyone either.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, especially if European! No offense to anyone here, just know they don't exactly shower everyday in many 1st world countries in Europe.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> yeah, especially if European! No offense to anyone here, just know they don't exactly shower everyday in many 1st world countries in Europe.


Think of all the money you could save buy showering only once every 2 days. 

1. Soap: Cost about 2 bucks a bar, use about 26 bars a year normally, could potentially save about 26$ per year.

2. Water: If you pay for water (usage), well, divide what you pay by a little less than 1/2. I would save about 180$ per year.

3. Shampoo: I use the good s#$t, costs me about 10 bucks for 2 months. That means I can save about 30$ per year.

4. Lufaas (sp) and other exfoliating products: Maybe 30$ per year. There is another 15$ towards fishing.

Just a rough guesstimate, but you can save about $250 per year. That means, but doing just a little more, like brusing teeth every other day, you could potentially purchase a 525 Mag and HDX simply by conserving your resources  I don't see how anyone, after reading this thread, could continue showering every day


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Look now .... I take a bath once every month .... whether I need it or NOT !


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> yeah, especially if European! No offense to anyone here, just know they don't exactly shower everyday in many 1st world countries in Europe.


Showering is one thing, shaving pits and legs is another....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Look now .... I take a bath once every month .... whether I need it or NOT !


No wonder you can afford such nice equipment! 

OK, neither one of you is allowed in my car anymore. :--|


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Just slop the bunker thick and she wont even notice! Seriously them cold showers SUCK! However since I have had fishing woman with me before we have always done the heat the water on the stove or fire thing. Works for a couple days.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Campsight location info ???*

Well, I think I messed this one up already. I reserved a camping spot at the state park in loop "J"....... Now that I am looking back at the other post It seems we are suppost to be in the National park? Ok. one question is Should I keep this spot or will it be to inconveinent? I am really doing this in the dark. I have been there once and had to leave due to the flying bugs were chasing the van (and smacking in to it when we stopped moving)!!! I usually fish just north of this area. I know how to get there but after that I am lost as far as the specific areas and how close the 2 parks are from eachother. I could use some help through kidnergarden here if anyone has the patiants. Thanks!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys crack me up. I spose your wives don't complain about the foul smell after not having showered in days. I am guessing you guys make good use of that extra bedroom or sleeper sofa. Here's the trick to save aot of money and buy all you want in fishing gear when you retire. Pull your money out of your savings account and put it into the money market, get some good yielding CD's or even better open up a Roth IRA and invest some money in it every year. When you retire you can buy all you will ever need and the stink won't ever kill ya.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Donald said:


> Well, I think I messed this one up already. I reserved a camping spot at the state park in loop "J"....... Now that I am looking back at the other post It seems we are suppost to be in the National park? Ok. one question is Should I keep this spot or will it be to inconveinent? I am really doing this in the dark. I have been there once and had to leave due to the flying bugs were chasing the van (and smacking in to it when we stopped moving)!!! I usually fish just north of this area. I know how to get there but after that I am lost as far as the specific areas and how close the 2 parks are from eachother. I could use some help through kidnergarden here if anyone has the patiants. Thanks!


Don't sweat it. We are getting together for a picnic lunch and then probably splitting up and going fishing. 

If you're planning on camping I don't see where it makes any difference between the State and National, because you're going to want to drive to the picnic area no matter where you're staying. If I was camping, I would probably choose the State because of the hot showers. 
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FYI, if anyone wishes to reserve a camp site in the National section, their online system will be going down tomorrow for a few weeks. Upgrading to a new system or something.

I went ahead and grabbed a drive-in site just for grins. Not bringing a tent. Might come in handy if I need somewhere to park the Jeep to snooze... or someone else needs it at the last minute.
.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Was speaking to JiminVa and I would love to tag along 

Ken


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Charlotte and I are in. It's easy not to worry about showering for a few days, as long as you both don't do it Prolly be able to shuffle a few peeps down the beach. May even do a quick run to VA/AI.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice... its about one month away. mark it in your calendars boys and girls!! 

I will be there with my son camping thursday, friday and saturday.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

*Are we still on?*

Guys,

*Are we still on? *I haven't seen any recent comments lately.

BTW - Can some one post the MAP with the section on where we meeting to avoid any confusion ( include the camp loops) I remember seen that map online but I cannot find it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

flounda, spring fling is still on. HuskyMD and I took over as the new organizers. We'll put out a new post in couple weeks with more detailed information.


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just made my reservations for the 18,19,and the 20th. Just might bring a keg of the homebrew!! If its left:beer: . Kara munich,Kara vienne w/cascade,cascade and oh yea dry hopped w/your fav cascade with an english ale yeast. Cain't wait till then.! Were going down to buxton around the 19th-23rd to try and get Rachel's first Big Red:fishing:. Till then. :fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

b12823 said:


> Just made my reservations for the 18,19,and the 20th. Just might bring a keg of the homebrew!! If its left:beer: . Kara munich,Kara vienne w/cascade,cascade and oh yea dry hopped w/your fav cascade with an english ale yeast. Cain't wait till then.! Were going down to buxton around the 19th-23rd to try and get Rachel's first Big Red:fishing:. Till then. :fishing:


Hey B1, sounds like a right tasty brew, I like the Munich and Cascades combo. English ale yeast will work nicely. I'll be in Avon from the 19th - 22nd. Hope to meet ya there....


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

My wife and I will be there. Will only be there for a long day though. I will have a small two burner gas grill (closed up it looks like a space ship) that if anyone needs they are welcome to use. I will also have the Corona on ice.

JC


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Apr 19-23*

I think were gonna stay @ ''The Sands of time " campground for that trip unless there is totally bad weather. I've got a sand colored nissan frontier w/ a matching apache truck camper, or just look for Putter my blue healer. See ya then!


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*still on*

For me as well ! Cant wait to meet everyone !


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

How many are bringing buckets?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

How many are bringing buckets?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Don't get us started on the pansies who use pink sand buckets...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Now...now.... Let's not let our jealousies consume us, after all it is a mortal sin. The bible says "let he who is without fish cast the first sinker". So, please, be my guest and heave out as far as you can, my prayers will be with you even if the fish aren't!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*preach on preach on... lol...*



fishbait said:


> Now...now.... Let's not let our jealousies consume us, after all it is a mortal sin. The bible says "let he who is without fish cast the first sinker". So, please, be my guest and heave out as far as you can, my prayers will be with you even if the fish aren't!!!


you go FB.. just be ready to smell that skunk on sat'r day...  

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*

“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll try not to stand downwind from you. Don't worry, you'll go home with plenty of sympathy fish even though you get skunked.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'll try not to stand downwind from you. Don't worry, you'll go home with plenty of sympathy fish even though you get skunked.



The both of you suck. This is why I stay mum about fish catch predictions. That way, when I get skunked, I can blame it on weather, tide, water temp, missing my favorite lure/hook, rig, other fisherman gettin' in my way. Why don't both you guys just start off the day with banana smoothies, the bad luck is a strong with that as it is with your catch predictions . . . especially you FB


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This is coming from a guy who just told me he bought a big freezer for the basement to hold all the fish he's going to catch this weekend. Modesty does not run deep in this group. No sympathy fish for you! 
And when your not looking, I'm gonna file the point off your hooks!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Geez.. deep freezer - 150tho cubic feet.. man you must be doing an all year fishing trip... and I wonder if yul be able to catch feesh even if u can't bait your own hook... hero - just let's say downwind is the best spot for you. I advise you betta make sure you have lots of ice.. cuz you'll need something to kool your arse off after the shalack'n you'll be get'n even w/ file'n down them hooks...  opcorn: 

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*










*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I hope on Monday morning I don't see you typing up some lame a$$ excuse like "I didn't catch as many fish as FB and F&C because I had to go move my car"   opcorn:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> I hope on Monday morning I don't see you typing up some lame a$$ excuse like "I didn't catch as many fish as FB and F&C because I had to go move my car"   opcorn:


where are you guys fishing?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

OK help out the guy from the north I would like to finally meet some of y'all and this sounds like a plan I'm not a camper so are there hotel/motels that you can recomend


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

dont need to sleep, just fish all night with me


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If I did not have to drive five hours I would do that but driving has a way of wearing you out


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Me too*

5 Hours with no traffic ....


----------

